# Leaking from cannula site



## Phil65 (Oct 24, 2012)

I quite often find that my cannula leaks at the site....and before I know it my levels are in the teens...really annoying! The site and patch look fine but damp to touch, I change my cannula often usually every day max every 2 days. I use rapid d 8mm steel, I have tried other types and lengths but have found these to be the best for me so far. Also use my thigh/top of leg rather than my tummy. Anybody else have this problem?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 24, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I quite often find that my cannula leaks at the site....and before I know it my levels are in the teens...really annoying! The site and patch look fine but damp to touch, I change my cannula often usually every day max every 2 days. I use rapid d 8mm steel, I have tried other types and lengths but have found these to be the best for me so far. Also use my thigh/top of leg rather than my tummy. Anybody else have this problem?



Hi Phil,
        my personal view is that your cannula length is to short.

There's some useful info here  http://www.accu-chekinsulinpumps.com/documents/ProfessionalsPocketGuidetoInfusionSiteManagement.pdf


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 24, 2012)

Is it because the site is getting 'jiggled' on your thigh? Do you get the same problems elsewhere? (back/abdomen/sides/buttocks)


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Phil,
> my personal view is that your cannula length is to short.
> 
> There's some useful info here  http://www.accu-chekinsulinpumps.com/documents/ProfessionalsPocketGuidetoInfusionSiteManagement.pdf



I use 8mm Sue, I have tried 6mm and 10mm before but 'felt' that 8mm would be 'right' for me, I suppose I could trial 6 and 10 for a week or so


----------



## Phil65 (Oct 25, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Is it because the site is getting 'jiggled' on your thigh? Do you get the same problems elsewhere? (back/abdomen/sides/buttocks)



Maybe Mike but I think the site would get 'jiggled' wherever I insert, I have only ever used my stomach (good at first but noticeably got more bleeds) and thighs.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 25, 2012)

Phil65 said:


> I use 8mm Sue, I have tried 6mm and 10mm before but 'felt' that 8mm would be 'right' for me, I suppose I could trial 6 and 10 for a week or so



If you leaking like that then I would try a 10mm. I know I had a few wet patches when I tried a 6mm steel cannula.

I'd also be inclined to shift your sites a bit as mike is suggesting.


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 5, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> If you leaking like that then I would try a 10mm. I know I had a few wet patches when I tried a 6mm steel cannula.
> 
> I'd also be inclined to shift your sites a bit as mike is suggesting.



thanks Sue......seems you were right, 10mm seem to be working fine


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Phil, glad to here you are sorted


----------

